# Stud age



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome to the GRF. I would say pretty much never. Even if a stud can't stand, there are artificial means.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Actually, _dead _is no longer too old, if we are discussing artificial inseminations. However, per the AKC Rules Procedures for Registration Matters, it reads:

Chapter 3, Section 5 of the _Rules Applying to_
_Registration and Discipline _reads as follows:
“No dog or litter out of a dam under eight (8)
months or over twelve (12) years of age at the time
of mating, or by a sire under seven (7) months or
over twelve (12) years of age at the time of mating,
will be registered unless the application for registration
shall be accompanied by an affidavit or evidence
which shall prove the fact to the satisfaction of The​American Kennel Club.”


Generally speaking, this would have to be a signed veterinarian's statement.


----------



## aflotkoe (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. Good to know!


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

Gee, thanks for the words of encouragement Vern! Oh, you were referring to dogs right:doh:???


*GO GIANTS!!!*


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

BIGDAWG said:


> Gee, thanks for the words of encouragement Vern! Oh, you were referring to dogs right:doh:???
> 
> 
> *GO GIANTS!!!*


I'm not so sure anymore.  Based on this game, we are definitely not talking about the Giants. :doh:


----------



## colincampbell (Mar 7, 2011)

Stud Age
I understand the AKC age sire age limit of 12 yrs for registering a litter. But other than possible low sperm count, ARE THERE ANY OTHER HEALTH PROBLEMS, OR DISEASE RISK FOR BREEDING A MALE GOLDEN RETRIEVER OVER 10 YEARS OLD?
Thanks, Colin


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

colincampbell said:


> Stud Age
> I understand the AKC age sire age limit of 12 yrs for registering a litter. But other than possible low sperm count, ARE THERE ANY OTHER HEALTH PROBLEMS, OR DISEASE RISK FOR BREEDING A MALE GOLDEN RETRIEVER OVER 10 YEARS OLD?
> Thanks, Colin


No. I know of more than one dog actively used at stud and producing puppies when over 10 years of age.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

colincampbell said:


> Stud Age
> I understand the AKC age sire age limit of 12 yrs for registering a litter. But other than possible low sperm count, ARE THERE ANY OTHER HEALTH PROBLEMS, OR DISEASE RISK FOR BREEDING A MALE GOLDEN RETRIEVER OVER 10 YEARS OLD?
> Thanks, Colin


There is no additional disease or risks other than sperm count. The AKC DOES allow sires in excess of twelve years of age to sire litters, however there is additional documentation required for such litters.


----------



## colincampbell (Mar 7, 2011)

*Looking for Background Research*

*Thank you Tahnee GR and Swampcollie. I thought, there was no downside to breeding an older Golden, but I am in a friendly debate with someone in this matter and they believe that there is possible risk of something like Down Syndrome in humans when the male is old. I too do not believe this is the case for Golden Retrievers. 
I have a good quality specimin to breed, with the appropriate health confirmations. Though not field or show tested, he is a quality dog in the field and like most Golden's, as a companion and family pet.
I trust your judgement, but also would like further information backing this up. I am am looking for background research or data that supports the claim that its OK to breed older Goldens. Do you know of any, or could you advise me of where to look.
Thanks Again! Colin*


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would strongly suggest getting a semen evaluation done on an older stud dog. Not terribly expensive, and well worth it.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Most of those risks like Down's in humans come from having an older _mother_, who is approaching menopause. Females are born with their eggs--in humans this leads to problems as we live so long and have such a long period of fertility, and DNA does degrade over time. Dogs have a much shorter lifespan, and no menopause, so the concerns are not quite the same. It is more about the health and fitness of the bitch in question there. 
Males are continually making more sperm, so with boys it is more about how much they are producing, and the quality of what they are producing in terms of motility and morphology. There is less a concern about him contributing to a genetic issue due to degrading DNA in his half of the contribution than there is his sperm being strong and vital enough to _achieve_ pregnancy. So as Hotel4dogs has suggested get a sperm evaluation done--if count is low, or motility is poor you may need to do AI in combination with ovulation timing via progesterone testing to get a better chance of conception.My girl's last litter was sired by a Texas boy who is now 13--we used AI to ensure the sperm got to the eggs, and had a small litter, but the pups are beautiful and show great working potential.


----------



## colincampbell (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks sterregold and Hotel4dogs,
I will get the sperm count and make sure that he is not shooting blanks, or running low on ammo.
You confirm my limited research that there is no evidence that an older male causes birth or development abnormalities. This is good news. I will keep looking, but it seems that if you have a good specimen, age is not a factor. Thanks for this info and congratulations on all your awesome Goldens! CC

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/11818-sterregold.html


----------

